# photo album



## ronhampton (Aug 10, 2008)

i recently posted a picture in my photo album. i had tried to post a couple of my pens, but it said that they were too large.i looked around my computer and found this one,that it accepted.i tried to transfer it to my signature from the album,but now it says invalid what do i need to do?


----------

